# GMR 8-28, pb Flat and Blue cats



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

fished the GMR on a friends piece of property Fri night a few miles below Hamilton with OGF members Dinkbuster2 and Chubbahead, figured it would be the best night of the weekend due to the approaching front. ended up catching my new GMR pb flathead and later in the night, smashed my pb blue from the GMR. flathead was 36lb beating my previous at 35, and the blue weighed 30lb. also got a 25lb about 1am. between mike and phil i think there were 8 other fish caught, most were dinks but i think two went 10 or 11lb. ended up getting wet and muddy after the rains even though we brought a tarp. the air dried out and started getting cooler when the front started comming through about 230am so we bolted. 36 came on cut shad head, blue on a small carp, and the 25 came on a huge quillback head. BTW, Mike (Dinkbuster2) SLAMMED the Softshell turtles!
below are pics and a video of the 36lb.


----------



## bonsai87 (Sep 17, 2007)

nice fish...sounds like a good time...congrats


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

NIce job Dink!!!


----------



## Fishin' Addiction (Aug 16, 2009)

Very nice fish man! Congrats!


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

NICE FISH! good video too!


----------



## ICB (Jul 4, 2009)

Dang nice fish. WTG.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Good going man! Glad to see that you got out.


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

Nice............


----------



## The Yeti (Mar 17, 2009)

I was just down river from you guys that night but we didn't get a drop of rain...river came up a little though while we were there.


----------



## sploosh56 (Dec 31, 2008)

Those are some awesome cats! What is the river called that you guys call the GMR?


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Great Miami River

Awesome catches, nice vid and pics... fantastic.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

Wow those are some damn nice Cats...............CONGRATS !!!


----------



## sploosh56 (Dec 31, 2008)

Thanks CoolWater! The video is awesome by the way!


----------



## firecat (Apr 7, 2004)

Great fish Dink!!


----------



## Catman63 (Aug 25, 2008)

Great fish Mike! Congrats man.


----------

